# Dryer vents to attic



## mccdad (Aug 23, 2014)

Just closed on our new house and I went to the attic to check something and discovered the dryer vents directly into the attic. It is also reduced from standard dryer vent size to a three inch galvanized pipe. The dryer is electric. Just wondering if this is a big deal or can it wait for a short time while I take care of some other things first.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It is pumping the moisture into the attic. 

Depending on your location it might cause major damage if the moisture condenses and freezes on the underside of your roof. 

Then come springtime it rains inside your attic, running through the ceiling somewhere. 

The inspector should have caught this, and got yourself a better deal on the home. Or at least got it fixed properly. 


ED


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

it should vent directly to outside. its also a fire hazard the way it is now. perhaps sub forgot to bring it all the way out. sometimes we dont like inspectors, but for the most part we need them, we need good ones, looks like s/he missed this.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Where is your dryer located that it needs to vent to/through the attic? Every house I've ever owned had the dryer against an outside wall. That's by far the best way to vent one. The only thing I've seen that's arguably worse than into the attic is into crawl space.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just curious, but how long is the run of pipe from the dryer to the attic? Shorter, with less turns is always the best option.

If they ran the dryer there, I'd check on the fan in the bathroom (if there is one) for the same. Should be vented outside for the above noted reasons.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just curious, but how long is the run of pipe from the dryer to the attic? Shorter, with less turns is always the best option.
> 
> If they ran the dryer there, I'd check on the fan in the bathroom (if there is one) for the same. Should be vented outside for the above noted reasons.


also, if the run is too long then it might need a booster fan, but i forget if this is in the IRC's


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

concrete_joe said:


> also, if the run is too long then it might need a booster fan, but i forget if this is in the IRC's


IRC=International Residential Code (I had to google that.)

Good point about the booster fan. Otherwise moisture would just condensate inside the pipe correct?


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> IRC=International Residential Code (I had to google that.)
> 
> Good point about the booster fan. Otherwise moisture would just condensate inside the pipe correct?


well, if the fan itself is not strong enough for a long pipe, then cfm's will suffer, and the room requires min cfm, etc. i dont know if a booster fan is needed, but its something to ask your local town inspector folks.

or, if exit is too long then perhaps the fan itself needs to be bigger.... it needs to be engineered correctly so that 1) the dryer can vent properly, 2) avoid any fire hazard, 3) avoid any moisture issues.


----------



## mccdad (Aug 23, 2014)

The laundry room is in the middle of the house. The vent just goes straight up and sticks up three feet into the attic. If it was against an outside wall it would be easy. I am also concerned that the pipe gets smaller. It runs through the framed wall so a regular dryer vent pipe won't fit. I'm not sure what to do. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I once saw a W/D setup in a basement where there was no way to vent to outside, So what they did was get a device that was sold at a hardware store, where the dryer vented into a gallon size pot of water, the water caught the lint and stuff, it needed cleaned often or it would mold and stink, and needed refilled with water anyway. 

You might do a similar thing at least temporarily until you can get a vent to the outside.


ED


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

I think this is not a big deal anymore. You need to give it some time to prepare. Then everything will be okay, I hope so.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

talukdar said:


> I think this is not a big deal anymore. You need to give it some time to prepare Then everything will be okay, I hope so.


???


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You have 2 issues. 

Venting into the attic is not good for the reasons noted by de-nag

The pipe size reduction is also not good. 

The make rectangular shaped ducts that will go through that wall while still maintaining the volume.

Use hard pipe. 

I believe the standard max is 14' with 2 90 deg bends. If you have more bends, the distance is less. 

When I designed my addition, I made sure my laundry was next to an outside wall. My dryer vent goes about 18"


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Venting to the attic isn't a problem as long as the attic dew point temperature is never reached. This will mean you shouldn't dry clothes unless the attic space is about ( I'm guessing) 150°F. :laughing: So with that in mind just put a clothes line in the attic and in 15 minutes they'll be dry.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

For me this would be a critical issue on the do it yesterday list. Dumping saturated air into an attic is _rotten_ idea. Pun intended.


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

The place we had out west had the dryer vent in the wall and straight up through the attic and the roof. It was normal size duct tube with a cap on top to keep out the rain. It was never a problem.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Did you have a home inspection before purchasing this property? If so, you should ask for your money back. Besides just being nasty, venting a dryer into an attic or crawl space is a health hazard as the excessive moisture promotes mold growth.


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

It didn't vent into the attic, it was ducted through the attic, through the roof to the outside.


----------

